# San Jose, CA - Boo Crew on Church Street 2022 is On!



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A ton more work-in-progress photos posted on their FB page. Town buildings are really coming together. Cracked up over the “foot” through the floorboard with the nail though it. Who thinks up these things 🤣. Love the creativity.

They are looking for candy donations for the little ones btw.


----------

